# CCW Pistol Holster



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Just purchsed a _*Ruger LCP II (.380)*_ for CCW.

Looking at a holster: Anybody own a *Desantis Pocket Shot*?

How about a _*Laser Sight*_??


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Holsters are a real personal choice. I will say I'm not a fan of any holster that has the trigger exposed. For that pistol a simple pocket holster would be my first choice. 

As for laser sights, if it's not a grip activated style it's a waste of money. In the time of need the chance of your brain processing the fact you need to turn the light on most likely won't happen. My thoughts only of course.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I would not use that holster. I want the trigger to be fully enclosed in the holster. I want a holster with a firm belt attachment method. A pocket holster is hard to draw from because there is nothing holding the holster in place. And lastly, I want only the gun in my hand when I'm shooting. There is way too much Chance for that design to slow you down or complicate your draw cycle.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

In till the bottom of the clip gets caught in your pocket and you shoot a hole in your foot or leg. Or your man parts.....


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Sneaky Pete is a cool CCW holster. Looks like a cell phone case


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That's not your typical carry holster. As best I can tell it's made specifically for wearing looser fitting pants and it's only purpose is to break up the gun's outline and keep it positioned correctly. Nice idea and it probably has it's place, but it's not something that would be functional for me 99% of the time.
I'm not a big fan of laser sights. I think most studies have found they decrease the reaction time considerably, and even accuracy, because people focus too much on looking for the little red dot.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Reaching into my pocket with access to the trigger is not something I want for my holster. I think at one time for Ohio CCW any holster was required to cover the trigger. That Requirement may have changed. From my own experience with pocket carry I had a curious three year old sitting next to me when suddenly they reached for the lump of my pocket carry on the outside of my pant leg. Their tiny finger went right to where the trigger was. If I would had been carrying that model holster with the opening the trigger would had been assessable. Maybe they could have squeezed to the point it fired, hopefully not. The LCP does have a long pull before breaking over which requires a conscious commitment to discharge anround. I was thankful the trigger was protected from an accidental firing. A smooth draw from a holster is important but it is only effective if you wore your CCW. Pocket carry is easy, imho. Sometime a slow draw from deep cover is better than reaching for something you left at home. 
An LCP owner with an Inside the pocket Desantis remora type holster.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The LCP II has a much lighter trigger than the original. I don't want a laser sight on a CCW. It's just too likely to fail at the wrong time. Many people have problems with the laser being activated by accident while holstered, leading to dead batteries. In a high stress situation a laser can be a liability. Keep it simple stupid. Irons never fail.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Look up Uncle George holsters. Nice back pocket holster for that gun. Have one for a Kahr 380. Don't even know your carrying and easy to retrieve the pistol from. I use mine in summer when I wear shorts and no shirt.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

here it is.


----------

